# Finally some color.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm not very good with the camera but took these from my front yard in New Jersey. I was beginning to wonder if we were going to see any color at all this year. I took the duller color one with my Kindle. It is the first time I tried it. The second more vivid one was with my little Panasonic Lumix camera. I think the Lumix won out although I may have zoomed in to much with the Kindle. I don't have the patience for photography I guess. I get much more enjoyment out of other peoples photos. I do hope to get a few nice photos when the Hubby and I take an over night trip to Connecticut on Monday.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2016)

Great photos Ruth, I absolutely love the fall season and all the turning leaves! Have fun in Connecticut!


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 22, 2016)

a local lake by us


----------



## ossian (Oct 23, 2016)

What a lucky person you are to have a view like that from your home. Lovely. And great pics, Mathjak.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 23, 2016)

thanks , see there is a good side to cold weather .  this lake is in queens in nyc  right in the middle of all the apartment buildings surrounding it . in fact in the first photo top right you can see one of the buildings in the back ground peeking through .


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 23, 2016)

Those are lovely views from your home, so peaceful! Up here our foliage peaked 2 weeks ago, so it's all fading and falling now. It was magnificent though.


----------



## ossian (Oct 23, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> thanks , see there is a good side to cold weather .  this lake is in queens in nyc  right in the middle of all the apartment buildings surrounding it . in fact in the first photo top right you can see one of the buildings in the back ground peeking through .


Oh I can see it now. A member of the family is just back from New York on Friday. Had I seen this earlier, I would have sent her to visit!


----------

